# Brazing with Romex It works!



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2020)

I watched a video that showed Romex brazing.
I gave it a try this morning. I cleaned the low carbon steel sheet with a stainless brush and acetone.
Oxy acetylene.
Not pretty, but it works. I like the possibilities of copper seams.
I noticed on the outside corner joint ( I went from top to bottom ) it was going ok until it got too hot.
I need to remember to keep the heat down, it’s running and bringing in contaminants as you see the porosity.
I am encouraged though.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 26, 2020)

I’m a fan of Juliet brazing myself


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 26, 2020)

bronze brazing lays down about 22,000 psi tensile strength deposits, highly useful when other methods are ineffective


----------



## benmychree (Dec 26, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> bronze brazing lays down about 22,000 psi tensile strength deposits, highly useful when other methods are ineffective


And the rod stays a lot cooler than copper would (burnt fingers)


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2020)

It's my understanding she was into that before the Romeo thing. And how did that turn out I ask you. She should have stuck to welding. Mike



DavidR8 said:


> I’m a fan of Juliet brazing myself.


----------



## rwm (Dec 26, 2020)

I did not know you could use straight copper? How strong is the joint?
Robert


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 26, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> bronze brazing lays down about 22,000 psi tensile strength deposits, highly useful when other methods are ineffective




I believe bronze can go higher than that.  I have a pack of bronze rod and it says up to 71,000 psi on the package.


----------



## aliva (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice to know but due to coppers low tensile strength probably not practical. I've used coat hangers years ago, as a kid because I couldn't afford bronze rod. but a waste of time


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 26, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> It's my understanding she was into that before the Romeo thing. And how did that turn out I ask you. She should have stuck to welding. Mike


Quick on the draw you.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> It's my understanding she was into that before the Romeo thing. And how did that turn out I ask you. She should have stuck to welding. Mike


ROMEX. Dang auto correct


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 26, 2020)

We used to use bailing wire as a filter rod on mild steel when using oxygen acetylene torch. Can't even find bailing wire any longer. Everyone has gone to twine to avoid hardware disease.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 26, 2020)

Jeff:  Some borax-based flux would give even better results I bet
It's like soldering with copper  almost
-Mark


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 27, 2020)

Copper would be great for an artistic connection on stuff, but not a strong bond for any seriously loaded structure.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 29, 2020)

aliva said:


> Nice to know but due to coppers low tensile strength probably not practical. I've used coat hangers years ago, as a kid because I couldn't afford bronze rod. but a waste of time


Back in the 80’s.... when I absolutely knew nothing and was too lazy to go to a library to read up.... an old guy showed me how to weld exhaust pipes with coat hangers. That’s what I did for almost 15 years until I finally got a mig welder For my shop. Brings back memories.

bailing wire can be purchased at better hardware stores....Tractor supply....and I think I’ve purchased some at a Harbor Freight too.  I love bailing wire.


----------



## ericc (Dec 29, 2020)

A penny weld (copper braze) is a lot better than a failed forge weld and it fumes less than spelter.  Under most circumstances, low fuming brass is better for torch brazing.  It melts at a lower temperature, and flows in better and cleaner, especially with a slightly oxidizing flame.  It is also inexpensive, although not as cheap as salvaged Romex, which you can't install anyway.  I think that the Romex might have a better use as stock for making small amounts of shibuichi.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> bailing wire can be purchased at better hardware stores....Tractor supply....and I think I’ve purchased some at a Harbor Freight too. I love bailing wire.


I was at the local tractor supply this morning, they had a stack of bailing/mechanics wire.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I’m a fan of Juliet brazing myself


I've never heard the term.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 1, 2021)

I've got a long run of 50-70yo that I yanked out of the attic.
The stuff has a black/silver jacket. (I need to research what the material is, asbestos probably?)
I wonder if the quality of the copper is better than what's available today?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2021)

middle.road said:


> I've got a long run of 50-70yo that I yanked out of the attic.
> The stuff has a black/silver jacket. (I need to research what the material is, asbestos probably?)
> I wonder if the quality of the copper is better than what's available today?


electrical copper is supposed to be first use,99.9% pure


----------



## aliva (Jan 1, 2021)

Not likely asbestos. . insulated conductors wrapped in paper and black tar-based cloth casing. . The old stuff had a low temperature rating   of 60C
The new pvc covered wire of today has a temp rating of 90C.
The quality of the copper conductors is the same. check the link below
PowerCheck-Residential wiring and associated risks


----------

